# How to Delete Manual Timers



## JTHOJNICKI (Nov 30, 2015)

Sorry to ask so many questions, but this is my first foray into non-Dish DVRs. Liking the Tivo Bolt so far.

Anyway, when trying to see if I could reasonably simulate Dish's primetime anytime on my Bolt, I created a manual, recurring (one-pass??) timer. The test failed; you only see a 3 hour block with the first show name - not the individual shows within that 3 hour block. Now I can't seem to get the manual timer deleted. Every time I think I've got it; back it comes to the ToDo List. Any suggestions?


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

JTHOJNICKI said:


> Sorry to ask so many questions, but this is my first foray into non-Dish DVRs. Liking the Tivo Bolt so far.
> 
> Anyway, when trying to see if I could reasonably simulate Dish's primetime anytime on my Bolt, I created a manual, recurring (one-pass??) timer. The test failed; you only see a 3 hour block with the first show name - not the individual shows within that 3 hour block. Now I can't seem to get the manual timer deleted. Every time I think I've got it; back it comes to the ToDo List. Any suggestions?


Reboot.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

It is in your one pass manager. Or it should be.


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

Correct. Once you create a Manual Recording, it gets moved to OnePass Manager (AKA TiVo-1). Highlight it, press Clear to delete it.


----------



## JTHOJNICKI (Nov 30, 2015)

I tried rebooting the Bolt and clearing the manual timers in the OnePass manager. The issue is that they show up in the ToDo list with red X's, but are nowhere to be found in the OnePass Manager.

Any ideas???? (I'm done with manual timers - it was a stupid experiment anyway.)


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

JTHOJNICKI said:


> I tried rebooting the Bolt and clearing the manual timers in the OnePass manager. The issue is that they show up in the ToDo list with red X's, but are nowhere to be found in the OnePass Manager.
> 
> Any ideas???? (I'm done with manual timers - it was a stupid experiment anyway.)


If you have a free hour, then try Help, Restart or Reset, Clear Program Information and To Do List. Nothing will be lost, but it does need two passes, the second one downloads a new guide. I've done it many times. It may set all the 1P to Season 1.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

JTHOJNICKI said:


> I tried rebooting the Bolt and clearing the manual timers in the OnePass manager. The issue is that they show up in the ToDo list with red X's, but are nowhere to be found in the OnePass Manager. Any ideas???? (I'm done with manual timers - it was a stupid experiment anyway.)


Red X's? Those don't clear when you delete the one pass. Only worry if they show up in the Will Record filter.

The red X's will roll off in time.


----------



## ej42137 (Feb 16, 2014)

TonyD79 said:


> Red X's? Those don't clear when you delete the one pass. Only worry if they show up in the Will Record filter.
> 
> The red X's will roll off in time.


If the red X's really trouble OP, he can go to *Restart or Reset System* and choose *Clear Program Information & To Do List*. I do this sometimes after I have resolved conflicts by moving a One Pass to my alternate Roamio.

It takes a couple of hours to reload the program data, even when a connection is forced, so this should be done when you have a few hours of slack time when nothing is scheduled to be recorded that you don't mind missing.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

Yes but the red X will show up for other conflicts (like creating a wish list until you turn off autorecord; that's where i saw them). Better to learn they don't need to be cleaned up.


----------



## ej42137 (Feb 16, 2014)

Keeping the conflict list valid makes it very quick to check for conflicts that must be dealt with; any conflict on a broadcast channel is one that needs to be dealt with, there are no time-consuming false positives. For that reason, when I'm making lots of One Passes I sometimes find it helpful to clear out the resolved conflicts. What wishlists I have are segregated onto a separate TiVo so they are not an issue. If TiVo would just give us more tuners, or support overlap recording again all this would be moot.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

ej42137 said:


> Keeping the conflict list valid makes it very quick to check for conflicts that must be dealt with; any conflict on a broadcast channel is one that needs to be dealt with, there are no time-consuming false positives. For that reason, when I'm making lots of One Passes I sometimes find it helpful to clear out the resolved conflicts. What wishlists I have are segregated onto a separate TiVo so they are not an issue. If TiVo would just give us more tuners, or support overlap recording again all this would be moot.


That is a different use case and I understand. In the OP case, the red X will roll off. You are using them differently. For the majority of us, we get few red X's that are false. I have one right now that came from testing something from another thread. I have no others.

It would be nice if there was a way to acknowledge red X's. Maybe mark them green as "approved" by the user.


----------



## JTHOJNICKI (Nov 30, 2015)

JoeKustra - That worked. Thank you!


----------



## ej42137 (Feb 16, 2014)

TonyD79 said:


> It would be nice if there was a way to acknowledge red X's. Maybe mark them green as "approved" by the user.


I'd be happy if they were just removed once they were resolved. Your idea is good too, but it's the kind of thing TiVo doesn't seem to like because it adds complexity to the user interface.


----------

